# A yacht in dubai



## Yachtsman (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if someone has had some experience with registering a boat/yacht. Is it possible for a uae resident to buy and register a boat under someone else's name (he's paying for it and he's not a resident, so it would be his boat and I would manage it). Do I as a resident need a company for it?

Any help is appreciated 

Alex


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I do know that you need a bill of sale, notarised by the authorities here and the boat be registered in the owners name.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't know, but DOSC would be the best people to ask. I know there are sometimes issues with boats and insurance in different names, (happened to a friend who was in the process of buying a boat and it took longer than planned). The big problem here will be storing it. DOSC is really your best bet, but very busy. There are other marinas around of varying qualities and cost. If you wanted to store a boat quickly, I'm sure you could get a berth in RAK or Abu Dhabi, but then its a drive to get to it..


----------



## Clax (May 7, 2013)

*Boat registration*

In order to register a boat you need to have :

UAE resident visa
ID emirates card
Bill of Sale attested by the Chamber of Commerce 
Application form NTA

if you buy a used boats be sure that the previous owner is giving a deletion paper issued by the Coast Guard.

You go to NTA office and you submit the above documents than you have to go to Coast Guard and apply for Epassport ( transponder ) with the above documents as well.

NTA after boat inspection will issue the registration card which will be give to you after the installation of the transponder.:fingerscrossed:

Kindes Regards from Al Hamra Marina


----------

